# Fideuà: Gandia, Valencia Noodle Paella



## Sagittarius (May 13, 2017)

Fideuà, simply denotes, small "fideo" noodles.  In the 1930´s, two Private Ship Chefs, Gabriel Rodriguez Pastoro and Juan Bautista Pascual created this dish aboard the ship The Santa Isabel. It is bascially a cousin of both the Paella Marinara ( shellfish and fish paella ) and the Marseille Bouillabaisee.  
Here is the link to the recipe:   Http://www.BBC.co.uk/food/recipes/marias_fideu_61565. 

The ingredients FOR THE STOCK:
6 Red ripe tomatoes
3 garlic cloves, skins on and smashed
2 onions ( I sub leek and shallot ) 
2 dried Ñora chili peppers ( this can be omitted if you are sensitive)
1 Monkfish or Grouper head with bones
1.5 litres or 3  1/4 pints of  boiling water or Fish or Shellfish stock or broth
1 lemon - juice only
1 Pinch of salt to taste 

The Ingredients FOR THE FIDEUÀ: ( Pronounced: Fi du wha ) .. 
4 tablesp. of Extra virgin olive oil - preferably Spanish 
1 whole monkfish ( angler fish it is also called or Grouper ) tail, sliced in large chunks. 
24 King or Jumbo Prawns or Shrimp.
2 onions ( I sub leek and shallots ) minced. 
2 garlic cloves minced finely ( the recipe calls for 4 cloves, however, I find that a bit much.) 
2 Squid, spines removed,  cleaned and flesh sliced.
2 per person:  Scampi or Norway Bay Lobsters. 
2 dried pieces of Ñora dried chili pepper. 
500 Grams or 1 pound  2 ounces of " Fideo Noodles " or Vermicelli or Angel Hair. ( This is personal preference, and Italian Fideo Noodles work the best in my opinion ).
500 Grams of Fresh Mussels, scrubbed and de-bearded. ( Discard any mussels that do not open once cooked)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 

THE QUINTESSENTIAL PICADA:

100 Grams or 3 1 /2 ounces of Almonds ( without their shell coverings)

4 tablespoons of fresh minced parsley 

2 lemons sliced into wedges to garnish the dish

EQUIPMENT: 

A Pallera, or a mental round "paella pan" with 2 handles, one on each side. 


Absolutely an amazingly extraordinary noodle paella and wonderful for entertaining at home indoors or outdoors. 

Note: I de-seed my tomatoes and peel and grate them for the stock.


----------

